# Old Truck, New Truck



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

For the past 5 seasons, my plow/work truck was a 2007 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade. Earlier in 2013 I sold the Tundra and bought this 2012 GMC 2500HD, and added a used 9' Fisher X-Blade I bought in northern Maryland.

Same spot, different trucks.

















Photos of the headache racks.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice looking truck! Love the gmc what package is it? Work truck? Or what?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to say, I like the new one more! Both are beautiful trucks.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Spudman,looks good,as did the Toyota.Good luck with it.Can you compare the two trucks?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you just broke mercer's heart.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice upgrade! Does the truck ride in unplowed snow when cornering or is the 9ft plow wide enough for the wheelbase?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the headache rack setup on the Yota better.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

They are both really nice trucks. Which do you like better for comfort and also for plowing?


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

The GMC is a 2012 with the Work Truck Preferred Package. The Tundra was an SR5, so it had a few more options, but in the farming business, a simple, carpet-less interior is preferable (to me anyway).

In terms of plowing and towing, the GMC definitely handles the weight better and rides better when loaded, but I think the 5.7L motor in the Toyota was a bit more powerful. My biggest motivation for switching to the GMC was for the heavier spring rating and the ability to pull a heavier gooseneck trailer. Overall, both have been excellent trucks that I work/worked hard everyday. 

With the 9' plow I can make a full-lock turn and not drive over any snow when the blade is angled into the curve.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice looking trucks, both old and new! Just curious how you wired your mini bar, are the wires just loomed and then run in the cab under the 3rd brake light?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice trucks, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why anybody buys a straight blade anymore!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1744013 said:


> Very nice trucks, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why anybody buys a straight blade anymore!


Less to break


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1744024 said:


> Less to break


Or no need for a V. My straight blades(all four of them) work great. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How many miles did your Tundra have Spudman? I wish I had known you was selling it because I'm going to be replacing my 2002 Chevy 1500 and I'm seriously considering a Tundra. Your new GMC is nice to. Good luck with it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

mercer_me;1744144 said:


> How many miles did your Tundra have Spudman? I wish I had known you was selling it because I'm going to be replacing my 2002 Chevy 1500 and I'm seriously considering a Tundra. Your new GMC is nice to. Good luck with it.


I'd replace it with a nice 3/4 ton instead of a slightly tough half ton. At the end of the day, a Tundra is still a half ton.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet setup. Where in MD did you buy it? Probably near me lol.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1744151 said:


> I'd replace it with a nice 3/4 ton instead of a slightly tough half ton. At the end of the day, a Tundra is still a half ton.


I might end up with a 3/4 ton GMC but, it's still a toss up. I honestly don't need a 3/4 ton. I only plow a few driveways and the heaviest thing I tow is a car or pickup on a car trailer and that only happens once or twice a year. I can put air bags in the rear and Bilstien coil overs in the front of a Tundra and get a lot better ride than a 3/4 ton. But, like I said I'm still undecided.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

LopatLT7495;1743824 said:


> Nice looking trucks, both old and new! Just curious how you wired your mini bar, are the wires just loomed and then run in the cab under the 3rd brake light?


Yes, in through the 3rd brake light and connected to the factory accessory light harness.



Harleyjeff;1744013 said:


> Very nice trucks, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why anybody buys a straight blade anymore!


If I were trying to make a living plowing snow I would have a V-blade. But I just plow our own properties; grain and potato storages. Plus it is mostly roads and long driveways, so I am angled either full left or full right most of the time. If anything, a side wing would save me more time than a V-blade.



mercer_me;1744144 said:


> How many miles did your Tundra have Spudman? I wish I had known you was selling it because I'm going to be replacing my 2002 Chevy 1500 and I'm seriously considering a Tundra. Your new GMC is nice to. Good luck with it.


158,000 miles Mercer, probably more than you would want on a replacement truck.



mega10cab;1744200 said:


> Sweet setup. Where in MD did you buy it? Probably near me lol.


New Windsor.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1743658 said:


> I think you just broke mercer's heart.


I just saw this, I was definitely disappointed when I saw this. I don't get to see any more pictures of my dream truck. :crying: I guess I'll just have to buy a Tundra and set it up pretty much identical to it. Thumbs Up



Spudman;1744328 said:


> 158,000 miles Mercer, probably more than you would want on a replacement truck.


Yeah, 158,000 is way more miles than I want. I really want to find something with under 50,000 miles and definitely no more than 75,000 miles. Did you sell it just the way it sat, with the plow and all the accessories?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks great man love those GMC's!


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

mercer_me;1744503 said:


> I just saw this, I was definitely disappointed when I saw this. I don't get to see any more pictures of my dream truck. :crying: I guess I'll just have to buy a Tundra and set it up pretty much identical to it. Thumbs Up
> 
> Yeah, 158,000 is way more miles than I want. I really want to find something with under 50,000 miles and definitely no more than 75,000 miles. Did you sell it just the way it sat, with the plow and all the accessories?


Sold plow and truck separately. My brother took the fender flares and Ultra wheels (not in picture, summer only) and put on his 2008 Tundra. Rack, rails, grill and performance parts stayed on.


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

mercer_me;1744321 said:


> I might end up with a 3/4 ton GMC but, it's still a toss up. I honestly don't need a 3/4 ton. I only plow a few driveways and the heaviest thing I tow is a car or pickup on a car trailer and that only happens once or twice a year. I can put air bags in the rear and Bilstien coil overs in the front of a Tundra and get a lot better ride than a 3/4 ton. But, like I said I'm still undecided.


I had an 05 Chevy 2500 crew cab that I bought new with the 6.0. I used it as a daily driver and to tow my 18' open full deck car hauler. The trailer weighed 2K empty. Due to some pretty severe neck issues I traded the 2500 in for a new 2011 GMC 1500 crew cab. The ride was just too stiff for the problems I have. I tried to tow with the new truck 3 times. Its the 5.3 but I think the ratio is 3:42. I was so disappointed with the way it performed I sold the trailer. It was a dog. The last thing that I tried to tow was my 83 Malibu wagon. I pulled the car up on to the trailer and the back of the truck dropped down. I put the car all the way to the end of the trailer and it was still down. I even backed the car on and it didn't make a difference. You might want to take one for a test ride and sneak it home to try with your trailer. BTW, both trucks are 4WD.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mitchp;1744812 said:


> I had an 05 Chevy 2500 crew cab that I bought new with the 6.0. I used it as a daily driver and to tow my 18' open full deck car hauler. The trailer weighed 2K empty. Due to some pretty severe neck issues I traded the 2500 in for a new 2011 GMC 1500 crew cab. The ride was just too stiff for the problems I have. I tried to tow with the new truck 3 times. Its the 5.3 but I think the ratio is 3:42. I was so disappointed with the way it performed I sold the trailer. It was a dog. The last thing that I tried to tow was my 83 Malibu wagon. I pulled the car up on to the trailer and the back of the truck dropped down. I put the car all the way to the end of the trailer and it was still down. I even backed the car on and it didn't make a difference. You might want to take one for a test ride and sneak it home to try with your trailer. BTW, both trucks are 4WD.


My Dad has a 2010 Tundra with the 4.6L and I'm very impressed with how well it tows. If I get a Tundra it will have the 5.7L so, I know how it will handle anything I need to tow. The only thing that I would definitely do with a Tundra is put air bags in the rear. I hauled my Kia Rio with my Dad's Tundra and it didn't squat to bad but, when I hauled my 2002 Chevy 1500 regular cab the Tundra squatted quite a bit. If I decide to go with a GMC 1500 I will want to try towing my trailer with it before I buy it, if I'm able to.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

mercer_me;1744877 said:


> My Dad has a 2010 Tundra with the 4.6L and I'm very impressed with how well it tows. If I get a Tundra it will have the 5.7L so, I know how it will handle anything I need to tow. The only thing that I would definitely do with a Tundra is put air bags in the rear. I hauled my Kia Rio with my Dad's Tundra and it didn't squat to bad but, when I hauled my 2002 Chevy 1500 regular cab the Tundra squatted quite a bit. If I decide to go with a GMC 1500 I will want to try towing my trailer with it before I buy it, if I'm able to.


Do you even have a job, or do you just live on this site and live in your parent's basement?


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

Im surprised to hear that half tons tow well up in Maine. I was born in Camden. I know what the roads are like up there. I towed an 85 Monte SS with my 2500 all the way up from south Jersey and it was like there was nothing there. I towed a fox body Mustang 25 miles with the 2011 and it felt like I was towing an aircraft carrier. And it was on flat ground, no hills at all.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1744999 said:


> Do you even have a job, or do you just live on this site and live in your parent's basement?


I own my own house and I don't owe a dime on it. Granted it's only a trailer on a lot that my Dad gave me. That being said I have around $30,000 in earth work and the trailer. I work for a rail road in the Summer and in the Winter I get laid off so, I work for a contractor plowing town roads. For only being 20 years old, I'd say I do very well for my self. Mommy and Daddy do not support me, I pay ALL my own bills and I save every penny I can. I'm hoping to build a new house with in a few years.


----------



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

Spudman, i have an 08 gmc 2500hd and i'm looking to put a plow on it for next year. How does yours handle the weight of the plow, and do you have an modifications to the front suspension? This will be my first plow and i keep gettign differing opinions. probably be looking into a 8 foot western plow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

billythekid;1752117 said:


> Spudman, i have an 08 gmc 2500hd and i'm looking to put a plow on it for next year. How does yours handle the weight of the plow, and do you have an modifications to the front suspension? This will be my first plow and i keep gettign differing opinions. probably be looking into a 8 foot western plow.


Your truck is completely different from his, there is no comparison.


----------



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

You're right. I forgot they changed a ton of stuff in the 2011 and up model years.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

billythekid;1752117 said:


> Spudman, i have an 08 gmc 2500hd and i'm looking to put a plow on it for next year. How does yours handle the weight of the plow, and do you have an modifications to the front suspension? This will be my first plow and i keep gettign differing opinions. probably be looking into a 8 foot western plow.


I have Pro-Ryde torsion keys, Cognito UCAs, tie rod sleeves, Cognito pitman idler support, Timbrens. This is probably overkill.

For a 2008 look at Firestone Level-Rite air shocks.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Spudman;1753192 said:


> I have Pro-Ryde torsion keys, Cognito UCAs, tie rod sleeves, Cognito pitman idler support, Timbrens. This is probably overkill.
> 
> For a 2008 look at Firestone Level-Rite air shocks.


That is very overkill haha


----------



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been looking at them for some time now just never had much reason to buy them because i don't have a plow. I have firestone airbags in the rear of both of my truck. I think at the threshold of 110k miles its due for shocks anyway. Does that truck have 4.10s or 3.73s?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice upgrade.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1744999 said:


> Do you even have a job, or do you just live on this site and live in your parent's basement?


What a DICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Spudman,
This way off topic but I notice your house doesn't appear to have gutters..is that a ME thing?
Steve


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

jstevens66;1787173 said:


> What a DICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You said it not me. Thumbs Up



xtreem3d;1787192 said:


> Spudman,
> This way off topic but I notice your house doesn't appear to have gutters..is that a ME thing?
> Steve


Not trying to answer for Spudman but, a lot of houses in Maine don't have gutters. They tend to get ripped off from snow and ice. I prefer to have doors on the gable ends.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice upgrade! Enjoy your GMC.


----------

